# Coffee fanatics -- PLEASE READ!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey all..

So I'm thinking of buying an fully automatic espresso machine (coffee, cappuccino, espresso) Not quite sure what brand model to get.

I'm thinking either Delonghi Perfecta OR Saeco Talea.

Anyone have any experience with these? 

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I LOVE my fully automatic espresso/coffee maker! It's seriously awesome. I have the Bosch TCA6301UC Benvenuto B30 Thermoblock 15-Bar-Pump Digital Fully Automatic Espresso Machine. We've been using it regularly for almost a year now and it's held up really well. We haven't even had to do the whole drop in the pill thing yet - it tells you when you need to and we've yet to do it. It's really easy to make any kind of coffee drink from it and it even grinds your beans for you! With the option of using a pre-ground coffee if you want something different than the beans you have inside of it. I couldn't recommend it enough. I love making cappuccinos from it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

good thread Ryan, I too am looking to finally rid myself of the cheapo coffee makers and look for something that I can really enjoy.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryan, my DD’s significant other is a coffee connoisseur, beans shipped in, coffee making is an art to him, so getting a cup at their home is an experience. No one is allowed to make coffee but him and he sleeps late. Next trip I am going to take some instant coffee with me…..I did buy him a coffee press for here so he wouldn’t have to settle for Folgers and my Kitchen Aid coffee maker he passed and drank orange juice.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

double post.......


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Waiting for Amy to chime in....she's our forum coffee guru.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

funny kim. here i am chiming in right after your post. and oh i do so love to attain "guru" status.

ha.

i can't say i am a guru in the at home espresso makers, basically, because i sold my coffee house to my mother and still have daily access to her commercial machine, which is $20,000 of sweet espresso pouring goodness. 

there was a time when i was researching at home espresso machines, as i was trying to spend less time chatting at the coffee house and more time at home getting my work done, yeah right....and so, because i wanted one that was cute, and under $1000 and still worked decently, i went with one by francis!francis! 

it's cute, and makes pretty good coffee, and froths milk well enough too. and, the price was right as it was around $400 off ebay, i think. however, 8 years later it isn't perfect that's for sure. you have to manually fill the water "well" and after using the steam wand, you have to make sure you release all the steam/water out of the hoses or it clogs and the steam wand won't work when you want it to the next time you use the machine. unfortunately, my ten year old has started using it to steam milk for hot cocoas and since he doesn't listen real well, as many young boys don't it appears he hasn't allowed the steam to escape and the wand seems to have a permanent clog in its tube as no steam will come from the wand no matter how hot the machine is, and even with the valve fully open.

no matter what machine you get, you are going to have to spend some to get some. the ones under $1000 probably won't keep you too happy for too long if you use it daily. also, you're going to want to put softened water into any espresso machine, as hard water will scale up your machine quickly and soft water is always used for espresso. hard water, on the other hand is always used for making brewed coffee. we have well water that isn't softened at our house, so this may be another reason my machine isn't working too well right now. the well has a lot of scale on it, and i assume the tubes do too. 

so, obviously, i am not the at home guru, as i am too spoiled going to my mom's shop every day and making my coffee with her la morzocco. 

lina i'm glad you're so happy with your machine. if your not using soft water, you may want to try it. i don't know if the machine you refer to is a plumbed in machine or not, but i would also say that this might be worth the extra money, to have it plumbed in...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Carolina, I was looking at the bosh machines online and I like, but have a hard time finding them in any local stores. And I'm not sure I want to do online..just in case of issues and crap.

Amy, I don't think any of the machines I'm looking at our 'plumbed in' machines. All of those types are well over the $2000 mark. ($2000 is my limit!)

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm sure you will find a good one ryan.

$1000 was my limit, and i went way under and it was still a decent machine like i said, i really am not a guru when it comes to at home machines because i'm spoiled, just like my bitch with me mom's machine.

do you have access to soft water? i'm kicking myself for using our hard water and gunking up my machine.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Amy,

The drinking water in Toronto is moderate in terms of hardness. Not the worst but not the best! Distilled bottled water would work really well in these machines then, right?

Hmmmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Helllooooo? Where'd all the coffee drinkers go? lol

Ryan


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just make regular coffee-have a machine that makes lattes and other stuff but have never used that part of the unit. I do get my beans at either Whole Foods or a coffee shop-at least I am drinking a good type of coffee.

Heck Ryan-I am not the one to advise you-I drink day old coffee. On one day I will make the coffee-full pot-then finish it the next day. Once when the electric went off I made do with three day old coffee-cold at that. What we will not do for coffee-LOL

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will just watch with green envy. Being the only one who drinks coffee, there is no way I am getting anything like this except when I go out for coffee.

P.S. Ryan you can't justify a second Neezer instead of this???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahhah.... Marija says the coffee machine does not have to go out to potty Monday mornings during a snow storm! 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Marija's a hoot - and she does have a point. 

I was going to ask you to define the word "fanatic", but after reading the responses, you all are WAY out of my league in regard to coffee and coffee makers.

As for the water though, you can buy an under sink reverse osmosis (RO) system for around $500 that is excellent. I couldn't have an extra sediment/minerals in the water for my 250-gallon reef aquarium, so I bought that, and continued using it for the dogs for years. No need to haul bottles of water anymore.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Hahahhah.... Marija says the coffee machine does not have to go out to potty Monday mornings during a snow storm!
> 
> Ryan


So, does that mean she'll let you get the coffee machine INSTEAD of a second Hav?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So I finally got my coffee machine! It works pretty well I'd say. This is the model I got:

http://www.delonghicanada.com/index.php?product&nid=69

I would defiantly recommend this to any hard core coffee drink fan!

Ryan


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice machine Ryan 
When I was shopping around for my Espresso bar (many moons ago..lol) a Delonghi was perfect..upkeep can be expensive but the machine made really smooth consistent shots and was well worth the money. 
I have a Starbucks Barista home machine that I've been using for the past 6 years and it's been perfect but would love a Delonghi at home someday.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Carolina, I was looking at the bosh machines online and I like, but have a hard time finding them in any local stores. And I'm not sure I want to do online..just in case of issues and crap.
> 
> Amy, I don't think any of the machines I'm looking at our 'plumbed in' machines. All of those types are well over the $2000 mark. ($2000 is my limit!)
> 
> Ryan


Geeze Ryan why not buy a Tim Horton's franchise. LOL


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I love coffee, espresso especially, and I've had a Saeco Vienna Superautomica for 6 years. It sure does the trick! Grinds beans, froths, and will make two cups at the same time. I've enjoyed it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new espresso machines and enjoy your coffee. 

I've looked at many different espresso machines and my friend just bought a fully automatic one that was over $2,000 and it makes good espresso, but not quite as good as the ones in the coffee shop. So, I just get my espresso from Blue Bottle or Four Barrel or Peets and just buy their beans. At home I make only manual coffees: pour over (with just a cone and an individual cup), or french press or stove top espresso and they all come out quite excellent. Most importantly the investment is minimal and maintenance non existent.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beamer said:


> So I finally got my coffee machine! It works pretty well I'd say. This is the model I got:
> 
> http://www.delonghicanada.com/index.php?product&nid=69
> 
> ...


I'll be over for a brew Ryan. :tea:


----------

